# KING OF THE ISLAND



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Untouchables c.c. Will be holding a Hopping contest on 
Treasure Island ( San Francisco ) August 13, 2011. 
This will be in conjunction with two other events .
· SB Freak (Super Bike) motorcycle run from Sacramento to San Francisco 
· SICC SYDE Street Machine Show ( Cars , Motorcycle , Trucks ) 

The rules are simple:
1. Only one (1) winner in each class 
2. Need three (3) to make a class 
· Single pump 
· Double pump 
3. $500.00 to winner of each class
4. No more than a 30” lock up for both classes 
5. No standing back bumper 
6. No trucks , El Camino or foreign cars 
7. Must drive in the pit 
8. Must have a full interior ( front / back seat ) 
9. That’s it 
*MY HOP ….MY RULES*
If you have time, If you have the car , If you have the balls 
Come and show us who’s 
*King of the Island*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Preregister / Payable to :*
*Untouchables C.C *
*PO BOX 1824 *
*Pittsburg , Ca 94565*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

]








He's one of the judges 
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Gonna b a good One !!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Double Pump*










So the question is single or double PUMP!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*why not?!!*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This has nothing to do with this thread... but do you care 

BUMP!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:drama:









Come down to the Island , show the crowd what you gone and take home $500


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*King of the Island*









Handle your Business


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:h5:








It's time to show what you got !!
Two classes , $500 to the winner:h5:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Winning $500 , think of it as two tanks of gas for free?!*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Just trailer your ride to Treasure Island ( San Francisco ) for a chance at $500


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Happy Father Day 
I love it when they want to cook you breakfast :naughty:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*So who's coming to the Island showing off their chrome !!!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Looks like some one gettin chrome undies ready for the hop


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Humm


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like a good hop to me!


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

$500 each category does sound like some serious Money!!!! Bring what u got!!!!


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Come n enjoy the day and find out who's King of the Island:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*KING of the ISLAND*

]








*My HOP *
*MY Rules*
**


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Aug 13, 2011
Mark your calender
:drama:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Geting ready to clown:buttkick:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Untouchables c.c. Will be holding a Hopping contest on 
Treasure Island ( San Francisco ) August 13, 2011. 
This will be in conjunction with two other events .
· SB Freak (Super Bike) motorcycle run from Sacramento to San Francisco 
· SICC SYDE Street Machine Show ( Cars , Motorcycle , Trucks ) 

The rules are simple:
1. Only one (1) winner in each class 
2. Need three (3) to make a class 
· Single pump 
· Double pump 
3. $500.00 to winner of each class
4. No more than a 30” lock up for both classes 
5. No standing back bumper 
6. No trucks , El Camino or foreign cars 
7. Must drive in the pit 
8. Must have a full interior ( front / back seat ) 
9. That’s it 
*MY HOP ….MY RULES*
If you have time, If you have the car , If you have the balls 
Come and show us who’s 
*King of the Island*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Were comin for the cash


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Were comin for the cash












Dude told me, that's big talk. He's has plans for money . 
He's taking his lady out to see the new Harry Potter flick and maybe a napp after :boink:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Man i can't mess with that


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

LuxuriouS and the KOOL AID TRIBE will there  



http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Anybody else wanna take a shot at $500. Then bring it!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I'm only the king of fish lol


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I Might have to come out of retirement!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Though its a hop not chipper fest


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

If it was you ? Would you single pump or double pump ?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats a nice chunk of change for the hop and it should bring alot of hoppers out!!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

So who ready for Treasure Island !!!:nicoderm:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*SO TELL ME , WHO COULD USE $500* :h5:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't get it twisted, we're looking for the real deal to come out 
I hope no Pringles, Ruffles , Lays chipping nobody comes out and spanks the Bay Area 
:buttkick::banghead:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*So how many of you HillBillies will be coming to the Island ?*

:nicoderm:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> *So how many of you HillBillies will be coming to the Island ?*
> 
> :nicoderm:


. Iz. B out there Bubba !!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't miss out and have to read about


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

I could use that money to pay my chrome bill :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

I could use the cash to pay the chrome bill


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

SO WHO'S READY FOR THE ISLAND ? 
I GOT MY BBQ PIT READY :wave:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Geting the old girl ready, i need $500


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Oh chit:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










*One word "BUMP"*
:drama:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*she may not be pretty , but for $500 it will work* :thumbsup:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> *she may not be pretty , but for $500 it will work* :thumbsup:


That's how I like em thick n raw !!!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=330511&stc=1&d=1309553408


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=330511&stc=1&d=1309553408


My Tio Julio got one from Great America ( WWF ) With $500 you can buy another 30 more :cheesy:
:buttkick:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

nsane86 said:


> My Tio Julio got one from Great America ( WWF ) With $500 you can buy another 30 more :cheesy:
> :buttkick:


Thats right with my $500. Im takin for my double and$500. For my single im leaving that island with enough to buy 60 belts


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*They call him the KID!!*
*He's come down for the cash and the popcorn* 
hno:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Getting Ol Faithful Ready for the Island


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

READY TO GO


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

I got the cash, who's got the car 
:h5:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Papas said he holds the title. So bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

The judges are impressed with Papa's WWF belt 
:twak:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Now post pics of cars with 30'' lock ups


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

No need to, But your more than WELCOME to come see them at the Island!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::h5::drama:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Now post pics of cars with 30'' lock ups


 









*I will on August 14th " After the Hop "*
:rimshot:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Untouchables c.c. Will be holding a Hopping contest on 
Treasure Island ( San Francisco ) August 13, 2011. 
This will be in conjunction with two other events .
· SB Freak (Super Bike) motorcycle run from Sacramento to San Francisco 
· SICC SYDE Street Machine Show ( Cars , Motorcycle , Trucks ) 

The rules are simple:
1. Only one (1) winner in each class 
2. Need three (3) to make a class 
· Single pump 
· Double pump 
3. $500.00 to winner of each class
4. No more than a 30” lock up for both classes 
5. No standing back bumper 
6. No trucks , El Camino or foreign cars 
7. Must drive in the pit 
8. Must have a full interior ( front / back seat ) 
9. That’s it 
*MY HOP ….MY RULES*
If you have time, If you have the car , If you have the balls 
Come and show us who’s 
*King of the Island*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

I dont got nothing one day im going to get a hopper


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=gYjRKrFzvVE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=K2EAVz0pBW0


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Pic from 30 years ago , hopping for the fun of it . 
Not worried about money or trophies 
:thumbsup:


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> Pic from 30 years ago , hopping for the fun of it .
> Not worried about money or trophies
> :thumbsup:


 


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

COME JOIN US AT TREASURE ISLAND


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

WTF?!
:werd:

BUMP


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

so who's ready for the Island ?
:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Only one winner for single and double pump for $500.00 ea

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

imma have to disconnect a pump and chain it down lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

nsane86 said:


> *I will on August 14th " After the Hop "*
> :rimshot:




my homie Jimmie's regal from Reno Neveda.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> imma have to disconnect a pump and chain it down lol:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::0


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*KING of the ISLAND*










$500 is in someone fucture
:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:She come with the money?


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

With $500 you can get yourself 4 of them at Rays Boom Boom Room !!!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't get left behind come out and join us at Treasure Island


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Remeber no Foreign jobs only american made*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Untouchables c.c. Will be holding a Hopping contest on 
Treasure Island ( San Francisco ) August 13, 2011. 
This will be in conjunction with two other events .
· SB Freak (Super Bike) motorcycle run from Sacramento to San Francisco 
· SICC SYDE Street Machine Show ( Cars , Motorcycle , Trucks ) 

The rules are simple:
1. Only one (1) winner in each class 
2. Need three (3) to make a class 
· Single pump 
· Double pump 
3. $500.00 to winner of each class
4. No more than a 30” lock up for both classes 
5. No standing back bumper 
6. No trucks , El Camino or foreign cars 
7. Must drive in the pit 
8. Must have a full interior ( front / back seat ) 
9. That’s it 
*MY HOP ….MY RULES*
If you have time, If you have the car , If you have the balls 
Come and show us who’s 
*King of the Island*


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

T T T


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Built by NASA* :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

http://youtu.be/8p3xGB-gk2M

http://youtu.be/nWJdkLDhSPc

Flash from the past :nicoderm:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

T T T!!!!!! One mo Again!!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*









MY HOP MY RULES
:rofl::rofl:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

WE ( Untouchables) will be having a few tacos and answering any questions you may have about the hopp


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

nsane86 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now all you need is a Hopper ! money and rules is only part of it.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

very true lol like selling tickets to see snoop and he dont show what you got then is a buncha dissapointed pissed off people wantin ther money back:thumbsdown: better to be nice and make sure i only have evian water and only green m&ms lol:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> very true lol like selling tickets to see snoop and he dont show what you got then is a buncha dissapointed pissed off people wantin ther money back:thumbsdown: better to be nice and make sure i only have evian water and only green m&ms lol:thumbsup:


Okay, I got your Green M&M, but she asking for something harder than water :naughty:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

YOU CAN KEEP THE GREEN M&M's 
I'LL TAKE THE REST


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

LMAO ALREADY!!!!! And Hop not even here yet!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*KING of the ISLAND*

So who's ready to swing ; what they bring ? 
:h5:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

nsane86 said:


> :thumbsup:


Sup nsane86 thx for posting the vid on your thread.. if the car was put back together i would be making the trip....Good luck sounds like it's gonna be some action out there.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Delicious you got me I'll be there


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

.T .T .T.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*KING of the ISLAND*



Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> Sup nsane86 thx for posting the vid on your thread.. if the car was put back together i would be making the trip....Good luck sounds like it's gonna be some action out there.


No problem, hopefully you can make next year's *King of the Island 
:h5:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*























ALWAYS READY !!:yes:*


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

nsane86 said:


> No problem, hopefully you can make next year's *King of the Island
> :h5:*



Yeah i hope so.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

nsane86 said:


> SO WHO'S READY FOR THE ISLAND ?
> I GOT MY BBQ PIT READY :wave:[/QUO


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

When keeping it real goes right?? :scrutinize:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

so who's ready for the Island ?:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

nsane86 said:


> *she may not be pretty , but for $500 it will work* :thumbsup:


hey thats my car
work in progress


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hoppn62 said:


> hey thats my car
> work in progress


come to think of it why are you claiming to own my car what the fuck


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

IS DOWN TO BE IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT.. AND WACH THE HOP... ONE OR MEMBERS STAYS IN T.I SO WE'LL BE THERE ANYWAYS  SUP IS IT COO TO COME THROUGH? IS THERE A FEE TO WACH?


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoppn62 said:


> come to think of it why are you claiming to own my car what the fuck


You need to read to whole thread , *It's a Hopp. *Not claiming to own your car , if you read it correctly i gave you a compliment that your able to win $500 ( BoneHead):werd:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

GUS 650 said:


> View attachment 341650
> IS DOWN TO BE IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT.. AND WACH THE HOP... ONE OR MEMBERS STAYS IN T.I SO WE'LL BE THERE ANYWAYS  SUP IS IT COO TO COME THROUGH? IS THERE A FEE TO WACH?



There is a walk in fee, I believe it's $10.00 , that will allow you to enter the Car Show held by Sicc Syde c.c. ( Racers / Imports / Street Racers ) and SB Freaks will also be having thier Bike Run ( Sacramento to San Francisco ) So for $10 there should be alot of entertainment.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*KING of the ISLAND*

*The Hopp is only a couple of weeks away 
$500 is waiting for a winner *















_*P.S.
The hopper from Japan and no I do not own *_:rimshot:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Hoppn62 said:


> come to think of it why are you claiming to own my car what the fuck


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Damn Ed I can't believe you tried to claim that piece of shit.... I thought you had better taste than that!!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Oso64 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Damn Ed I can't believe you tried to claim that piece of shit.... I thought you had better taste than that!!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


*I guess i'm getting deperate in my old age 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:








*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*63 doing big things 30 yeas ago *









*P.S. No I donot own it
:biggrin:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*MY HOP 
MY RULE











WHO'S COMING TO CLAIM $500 
:x:
*


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

Oso64 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Damn Ed I can't believe you tried to claim that piece of shit.... I thought you had better taste than that!!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


o and by the way dont talk shit thats a real 327 4 speed ss


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoppn62 said:


> o and by the way dont talk shit thats a real 327 4 speed ss


Dude, How old are you? Tell Pedro and Napoleon I said what’s up and we’ll call it a day.
:roflmao::tongue::tongue::tongue:
















:tongue::tongue:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Great Pic !! 
A true Island King !!

:h5:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Tappin Azz


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> Tappin Azz


 I miss my bitch


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

How about I help find a new one 
:yes:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

30" lock up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Betta step yo game up mmm mmm mmm it's getn good


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Damm!! 
Someone going to get paid !!!








hno:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

cool pic


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

$500.00 each class....T T T !!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Thirteen days left , until the Island Hopp

*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*MY HOP 
MY RULES 
*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Yeaaaaaaaaah boyeeeeeee


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*She's hitting back bumper all day 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:




*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Very Cool Pic


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> Very Cool Pic



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

nsane86 said:


> There is a walk in fee, I believe it's $10.00 , that will allow you to enter the Car Show held by Sicc Syde c.c. ( Racers / Imports / Street Racers ) and SB Freaks will also be having thier Bike Run ( Sacramento to San Francisco ) So for $10 there should be alot of entertainment.


 $10 a head or per car kids free or what.. We got big fams


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

GUS 650 said:


> $10 a head or per car kids free or what.. We got big fams


It's $ 10.00 for anyone over 12yrs walking in 
If your entering a hopper Prereg$40.00 / $50.00 at the door .
( Whoever in the Hopper is free, just do not make it a clown. By packing in thousand homies in it )


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*








BUMP*


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a true Double Pump :worship:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

attachmentid=344706&stc=1&d=1312515211


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

DAMM!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Man, it just a week a away!!!
Who needs $500?
With $500 you can buy two tanks of gas!!
Buy enough groceries for three days
Take a family of two to Six Flaggs!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

What's the deal if three cars don't show


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> What's the deal if three cars don't show



Good question, we're still working on two options that will be presented to the hoppers who came. 
On Saturday we'll have an answer for you. :nicoderm:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*BUMP








*


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

what time is the hop at


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

The impala is for sale and not coming every one gets a pass


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

H&MEURO said:


> what time is the hop at


Reg time is from 8 to 10 am ( HOPP is at 1pm )


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> The impala is for sale and not coming every one gets a pass


Sorry to hear your not coming, maybe next year you can come to the island.
:x:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*KING of the ISLAND*

sticks are ready, all eight feet 
:h5:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Three days left 







*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

I know he's excited and so am I, two days and a wake up .
KING of the ISLAND


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> I know he's excited and so am I, two days and a wake up .KING of the ISLAND


 Can't wait. Only few more days!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*The exit for Treasure Island is on the fast lane (Far left) of the Bay Bridge, near the “S “curve.
DRIVE SAFE :buttkick:










*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*BACK BUMPER 
WHEN KEEPING IT REAL GOES WRONG !
:banghead:


















*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

did u guys figure out whats going to happen if u dont have 3 cars per class some people mite be driving along way not to have a hop


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

H&MEURO said:


> did u guys figure out whats going to happen if u dont have 3 cars per class some people mite be driving along way not to have a hop


Yes we have , see you at Treasure Island


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

*what!!!!!!!!*

see u guys next year it was a good hop untouchables came trough and hooked up all the hoppers :thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO64 (Jan 29, 2007)

treasure island pics!!! goto the last page
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/131890-untouchables-cc-139.html#post14415152


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

H&MEURO said:


> see u guys next year it was a good hop untouchables came trough and hooked up all the hoppers :thumbsup:


Thanks for coming out, from all the Untouchables :h5:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/348534d1313290815-untouchables-cc-100_0543.jpghttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/348536d1313290815-untouchables-cc-100_0545.jpghttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/348534d1313290815-untouchables-cc-100_0543.jpghttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/348534d1313290815-untouchables-cc-100_0543.jpg
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/348534d1313290815-untouchables-cc-100_0543.jpg


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

First off thanks to untouchables cc for an off the hook afternoon hop was hella bomb good lookin fosho, m gonna see if I can post some vid


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

nsane86 said:


> *BACK BUMPER
> WHEN KEEPING IT REAL GOES WRONG !
> :banghead:
> 
> ...


*Now obviously this guy would be disqualified for it standing on the bumper lol*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> First off thanks to untouchables cc for an off the hook afternoon hop was hella bomb good lookin fosho, m gonna see if I can post some vid


Thanks for coming out , We're already planning to make it bigger and more money on the line . :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> *Now obviously this guy would be disqualified for it standing on the bumper lol*


Good point !! :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*







Mesuring sticks are for sale asking $300 or OBO *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Single Pump & Double Pump Trophies * :run:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

had a good time out there, just wish more lowriders woulda came threw


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

eastbay_drop said:


> had a good time out there, just wish more lowriders woulda came threw


Thanks for coming out , next year we're going to rise the money. Also we're going to add a radical class 
:drama:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Who Won Each Class?


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> Who Won Each Class?


Single pump ..... Box Chevy from LIFE'S FINEST 
Double Pump .... Cooper Regal ( page 9 )


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Any Vids?


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> Any Vids?


Trying to locate some


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*The Money Shot *


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> *The Money Shot *
















Nice!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

